# Autotrail Cheyenne 740S Nothing But Problems



## 110503

Bought new April 2008 - Here is the list of problems so far, I have spoken to Colin Treacher at Autotrail and they are not interested his attitude was "go see your dealer" I regard this as their problem.

1. Leaking hot water pipe
2. Electric doorstep to habitation door has failed to retract, this has happened three times and is as we speak being repaired yet again.
3. Light in lounge not working
4. Water pump needed replacing
5. Shower tray faulty and we had to wait six weeks for a replacement and the new one is far from satisfactory.
6. Truma heater incorrectly installed i.e. not enough ventilation to unit so unit overheats cuts out even though it is cold inside the van.
7. Heating is not balanced, it warms up the bathroom and bedroom but not the Lounge.
8. I was led to believe we could use the vehicle in winter but recently whilst in France the water system became frozen and the tank drain off pipe burst.
9. Door to bedroom won't close
10. After five days on a campsite the vehicle would not start due to a flat battery - Fiat camper assistance had no idea why.
11. Bathroom fittings constantly vibrate loose and fall off
12. Metal stays underneath the vehicle which supports the cills vibrate loose
13. TV monitor sometimes won't work
14. Mains/Consumer control unit needed replacing
15. Waste water tank guage only reads empty or full or in other words states the bloody obvious and is no use at all in determining what room is left inside the tank.
16. Water leaking from fridge
17. Intermittent fault on fridge
18. Rooflights require so much force to close them properly that it feels as though the handle will snap off

I have taken the van back so many times since April and at my expense. Regarding travel costs (90 miles travelled each time) Autotrail said it's my problem. I say I have taken on their duties to test the vehicle properly and have contacted Truma regarding an installation I think is not fit for purpose and has now to be modified to allow sufficient ventilation around the Truma heater - pretty basic stuff

The Vehicle is at present in for repairs after a three week trip.


----------



## Chascass

If you bought say a new BMW with a list of faults, who would you be ringing, the BMW dealer you bought it from, or the manufacturer.
Your agreement is with the dealer not the manufacturer.

Charlie


----------



## llanelliflossy

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE TRIED TO ASK A QUESTION, LETS HOPE I GET IT RIGHT.
IT IS A QUESTION ABOUT THE CHEYENNE,BECAUSE WE BOUGHT OUR AUTO-TRAIL DAKOTA IN MAY 08 AND HAVE A BIGGER LIST OF MUCH LARGER PROBLEMS, AND WAS WOUNDERING WHO YOUR DEALER IS


----------



## 110503

I accept that the dealer is responsible for all problems with the vehicle but I don't accept that they should act as "cutout" and Autotrail should hide behind them.
On their website they don't mind contact being made to their sales staff so what's the difference in contacting after sales staff?


----------



## Zebedee

llanelliflossy said:


> THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE TRIED TO ASK A QUESTION, LETS HOPE I GET IT RIGHT.
> IT IS A QUESTION ABOUT THE CHEYENNE,BECAUSE WE BOUGHT OUR AUTO-TRAIL DAKOTA IN MAY 08 AND HAVE A BIGGER LIST OF MUCH LARGER PROBLEMS, AND WAS WOUNDERING WHO YOUR DEALER IS


Welcome Flossy. 

You live just down the road from where Mrs Zeb comes from - Kidwelly, or Cydweli if you prefer.  

You got it nearly right . . . capital letters are considered rude, as it's like "shouting".

Not a big problem, and I can't be bothered to correct it for you, but please note for the future or someone will remind you every time! 8O  

Hope you and Macclad get your problems sorted out. I had my fair share plus someone else's, and it gets you down doesn't it.

Dave


----------



## Carper

Chascass said:


> If you bought say a new BMW with a list of faults, who would you be ringing, the BMW dealer you bought it from, or the manufacturer.
> Your agreement is with the dealer not the manufacturer.
> 
> Charlie


Hi

If i wasn't getting any satisfaction from the dealer, then a phone call to the manufacturer would be my next move. My brother had a problem with a fairly new M3. Dealer wasn't/didn't seem able to sort it out, so he called BMW, who rang the dealer........problem sorted within days, and a very nice courtesy car in the meantime.

Sometimes it pays to complain to the top

Doug


----------



## Carper

macclad said:


> Bought new April 2008 - Here is the list of problems so far, I have spoken to Colin Treacher at Autotrail and they are not interested his attitude was "go see your dealer" I regard this as their problem.
> 
> 1. Leaking hot water pipe
> 2. Electric doorstep to habitation door has failed to retract, this has happened three times and is as we speak being repaired yet again.
> 3. Light in lounge not working
> 4. Water pump needed replacing
> 5. Shower tray faulty and we had to wait six weeks for a replacement and the new one is far from satisfactory.
> 6. Truma heater incorrectly installed i.e. not enough ventilation to unit so unit overheats cuts out even though it is cold inside the van.
> 7. Heating is not balanced, it warms up the bathroom and bedroom but not the Lounge.
> 8. I was led to believe we could use the vehicle in winter but recently whilst in France the water system became frozen and the tank drain off pipe burst.
> 9. Door to bedroom won't close
> 10. After five days on a campsite the vehicle would not start due to a flat battery - Fiat camper assistance had no idea why.
> 11. Bathroom fittings constantly vibrate loose and fall off
> 12. Metal stays underneath the vehicle which supports the cills vibrate loose
> 13. TV monitor sometimes won't work
> 14. Mains/Consumer control unit needed replacing
> 15. Waste water tank guage only reads empty or full or in other words states the bloody obvious and is no use at all in determining what room is left inside the tank.
> 16. Water leaking from fridge
> 17. Intermittent fault on fridge
> 18. Rooflights require so much force to close them properly that it feels as though the handle will snap off
> 
> I have taken the van back so many times since April and at my expense. Regarding travel costs (90 miles travelled each time) Autotrail said it's my problem. I say I have taken on their duties to test the vehicle properly and have contacted Truma regarding an installation I think is not fit for purpose and has now to be modified to allow sufficient ventilation around the Truma heater - pretty basic stuff
> 
> The Vehicle is at present in for repairs after a three week trip.


Hi

This is a disgraceful amount of problems to be experiencing with a new MH. Your list obviously shows that Auto-Trail have design flaws, serious quality issues and a non-existent PDI programme.

I thought I would visit the Auto-Trail web site and here are a few quotes

_*Whichever of the Auto-Trail models you choose, you can expect a high level of comfort, performance and choice expected from a company whose reputation has been built from meeting and exceeding the expectations of our customers for over 25 years. Step inside any one of our many motorhomes to fully appreciate the obvious element of pride taken in the engineering and use of premium materials.*_ 8O 8O

_*Whether you drive the camper-sized Tracker or the impressive Chieftain our commitment to your safety is paramount. Every Auto-Trail luxury leisure vehicle is fully compliant with quality standard ISO 9002 and the latest European standards governing motorhome construction and use.*_
_*Our dedicated staff conduct rigorous and comprehensive inspections throughout the many production processes of each motorhome, all aimed at affording you and your family the highest level of safety and complete peace of mind.*_ :roll: :roll:

ISO 9002:- _*ISO 9002 is best known to European countries who use the certification as a means of identifying companies dedicated to providing a customer with the best product and service possible.*_

......words are obviously very cheap

I hope you can get your problems sorted

........I think i will stick to older Hymers

Doug


----------



## DJP

Bought new April 2008 - Here is the list of problems so far, I have spoken to Colin Treacher at Autotrail and they are not interested his attitude was "go see your dealer" I regard this as their problem. 
_*[[Your 1st contact with any supplier should be the dealer[/color]*_

1. Leaking hot water pipe 
2. Electric doorstep to habitation door has failed to retract, this has happened three times and is as we speak being repaired yet again. 
3. Light in lounge not working 
4. Water pump needed replacing 
5. Shower tray faulty and we had to wait six weeks for a replacement and the new one is far from satisfactory. 
6. Truma heater incorrectly installed i.e. not enough ventilation to unit so unit overheats cuts out even though it is cold inside the van._*Have you checked to see if your duvet is blocking/covering the thermostat sensor which is at the side of the bed?*_ 
7. Heating is not balanced, it warms up the bathroom and bedroom but not the Lounge. _*The boiler is situated at the furthest point from the lounge, therefore will not heat up as efficiently as th areas nearer to the boiler. All vans are the same*_
8. I was led to believe we could use the vehicle in winter but recently whilst in France the water system became frozen and the tank drain off pipe burst. _*It depends what you class as winter. Average UK temperatures are usually ok but in extremes there will be problems. The van would have been fine in winter as stated, if you been in Spain for example. There has to a certain amount of understanding. We used our van all over the new year period at up to -8 without a problem.*_
9. Door to bedroom won't close _*If the van is cold and "dampish" then wooden doors do expand. the door will close again in the drier weather. Again common problem in a lot of vans*_
10. After five days on a campsite the vehicle would not start due to a flat battery - Fiat camper assistance had no idea why. _*Did you use the radio a lot, or leave the rear view monitor switched on?*_
11. Bathroom fittings constantly vibrate loose and fall off These are supplied loose for the dealer to fit*
12. Metal stays underneath the vehicle which supports the cills vibrate loose 
13. TV monitor sometimes won't work Do you switches in correct positions?
14. Mains/Consumer control unit needed replacing 
15. Waste water tank guage only reads empty or full or in other words states the bloody obvious and is no use at all in determining what room is left inside the tank. Waste tanks generally read 0% 50% or full. again common to lots of vans
16. Water leaking from fridge Is the temperature set tool low?
17. Intermittent fault on fridge What is the fault?
18. Rooflights require so much force to close them properly that it feels as though the handle will snap off They are stiff

Points 2,4,14,17,18 All of these products are bought in by Autotrail and only fitted by them. Can you be a little more specific on the "faults" so better advice may be given?
You have not disclosed the name of the dealer. If they are less than satisfactory, which it seems they are, take it to another dealer. Write to Autotrail and tell them what problems you have and what you have done about it and why you are approaching another dealer. Autotrail are a very reasonable company and will sort out your problems IF the dealer cannot. Your contract is with the dealer, not with Autotrail.
The manner in which you approach the problem can either help or hinder the effective solution.*


----------



## Broom

Hi Macclad

Have you read 'New Motorhome 9 months on' in motorhome chit chat, same problems but had them all sorted out.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## stevenjonathan

I had similar problems with my last van (06 Elddis Autostratus) which was bought from a Manchester dealer who assured me 100% that a dealer in my own area would look after the warranty work if any. (East Sussex)

How naive I was....

I gave up with the dealer after so many problems with the van and went straight to Elddis as I believe that it is their problem more than a dealer anyway - and they should have all of the parts available...

Elddis agreed that it was a piece of s**t and that it would be rebuilt at the factory and they even sent a transporter from Durham to East Sussex to pick it up.

It came back after 4 weeks worse than when it went back - with even more problems and bits missing...

Gave up in the end and traded it in at a great loss...

Manufacturer or dealer it doesn't seem to matter - no one cares once they have your money - have now been waiting just short of a YEAR for a decal from CI, one that was missing from day one, and since August for a delaminated table. Seems to me that they are all the bloody same - dealer blames manufacture and manufacturer blames dealer!!!


----------



## 110503

DJP,

Thanks for your objective look at the problems but in reply I would say: -

1. Should the bedding material ever be able to block vital equipment?
2. Regarding the heating balance and "all vans are the same" doesn't make this acceptable and is the same poor attitude to design that is destroying our industries
3. If we are told it is OK for winter use then it it up to the manufacturer to state limitations - I am not their testing facility. The pipe which froze and burst was not insulated outside air temperature read -3C
4. Again relating to a common problem of doors not closing you seem to accept this as "that's how it is" As a retired builder I can tell you it doesn't have to be this way.
5. The flat battery problem took place in Croatia and the best explanation so far related to a faulty mains unit (Sargent) which has been replaced and there have been no further ocurrences. Are you saying we should not use the radio? I did not leave the rear view monitor on in fact I never use it ever.
6. TV monitor is correctly set again this was probably the faulty Sargent unit
7. The waste tank guage as stated in the vehicle instruction manual does only read empty or full - You would know when it's empty and when the sink won't empty you will know it's full or in other words no use at all.
8. How can you set the temperature of a fridge too low it's made to keep foods cold by varying degrees dependant on a setting chosen on from the indicator panel.
9. Intermittent fridge fault as yet not resolved - It cycles from gas power to electric power constantly every few seconds.


----------



## 110503

Stevenjonathan,

I'm sorry that you had so much trouble and had to give up in the end and it does make you feel this way I know but I will carry on to achieve what I have paid for which is a vehicle fit for purpose and free of defects.
DJP writes that It makes a difference in the way of approaching these matters I can't agree, a defect is a defect. 
Poor design and installations need to be corrected and it should not be after the vehicle has been sold.


----------



## DJP

1. Should the bedding material ever be able to block vital equipment?_*Yes, if you do not use the correctly shaped and sized bedding. If you are using for example, a basic home duvet and the corner of the bed is cut away then the duvet will hang down too far.*_ 
2. Regarding the heating balance and "all vans are the same" doesn't make this acceptable and is the same poor attitude to design that is destroying our industries _*Couldn't agree more, but that's the way it is. Take a car heater, passengers in the front are warmer than those in the rear*_
3. If we are told it is OK for winter use then it it up to the manufacturer to state limitations - I am not their testing facility. The pipe which froze and burst was not insulated outside air temperature read -3C 
4. Again relating to a common problem of doors not closing you seem to accept this as "that's how it is" As a retired builder I can tell you it doesn't have to be this way. 
5. The flat battery problem took place in Croatia and the best explanation so far related to a faulty mains unit (Sargent) which has been replaced and there have been no further ocurrences. Are you saying we should not use the radio? I did not leave the rear view monitor on in fact I never use it ever. _*No, I am not saying don't use the radio. Use the panel over the door to monitor cab van battery state IF using the radio over a long period. Sargent seem to be at fault, NOT Autotrail*_
6. TV monitor is correctly set again this was probably the faulty Sargent unit _*Again Sargent, not Autotrail*_
7. The waste tank guage as stated in the vehicle instruction manual does only read empty or full - You would know when it's empty and when the sink won't empty you will know it's full or in other words no use at all. _*Sorry to say again, but that's how they are*_
8. How can you set the temperature of a fridge too low it's made to keep foods cold by varying degrees dependant on a setting chosen on from the indicator panel. _*Maybe I did not explain correctly. By too low I meant not cold enough. Was food thawing out?*_
9. Intermittent fridge fault as yet not resolved - It cycles from gas power to electric power constantly every few seconds._*Thetford problem rather than Autotrail*_
All of these faults are well within the scope of the dealer (who you have still not named) to repair.


> DJP writes that It makes a difference in the way of approaching these matters I can't agree, a defect is a defect.


 Yes I agree, a defect is a defect. I have found the worse thing to go is to go in somewhere with "all guns blazing" and immediately alienate the people you are dealing with. A positive, polite, but firm approach will bring better realtionships both in the short term and long term. It works for me in the majority of cases. :wink:


----------



## llanelliflossy

*Auto-Trail cheyenne*

Thanks for the advise Dave a lesson learnt.

regards,
llanelliflossy


----------



## 110503

DJP,

Could you tell me where I said I went in all "guns blazing" I have never been anything but polite I have also spent my life as a business owner dealing with customers, employees and VAT inspectors I think I can handle speaking to Autotrail or the dealer (Who I have not named because they have been very helpful and I would not wish their name confused with the real issue here).

As regards bedding I find your answer unbelievable, ventilation should be so placed that it can't be blocked in this way but in actual fact there is not a ventilator other than a small gap under the cupboard door which is blocked by the fitted (factory) carpets. The dealer is fitting ventilation as we speak.

Regarding the fridge thawing out I can also use one perfectly well and do know how to use it, the dealer has fitted a part to combat this which is a known problem on the model. Again I had to find this out myself.

Finally you say this is a Sargent problem or a Thetford problem or the dealers problem are you really seriously saying Autotrail don't bear any responsibility in sourcing and using parts from outside suppliers.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

I sometimes put my head in my hands and cringe at some of the posts on MHF's.

I must put a point forward.

The Motorhome should not leave the factory without being checked and if required repaired.

Likewise the Motorhome should be checked and not leave the dealers until repaired if required.

Who is to blame, Auto Trail in Manufacture and US at the Dealers for not checking and insisting on the repairs being carried out before we pay up.

When I buy my next Motorhome I will insist on spending a day checking the Motorhome out, and would have someone in the know with me, all before paying up.

Latent defects, well we have had a few of those which have been rectified by the dealer.

My concern is what happens outside the warranty period when it would fall on us to repair at our cost.

Lets stop bickering between ourselves and focus on the dealers and manufactures who are selling unfinished and not suitable for purpose goods

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DJP

Could you tell me where I said I went in all "guns blazing" I have never been anything but polite I have also spent my life as a business owner dealing with customers, employees and VAT inspectors I think I can handle speaking to Autotrail or the dealer (Who I have not named because they have been very helpful and I would not wish their name confused with the real issue here). *I didn't actually say that you went in with all guns blazing. It was just meant as a bit of general advice. If you are happy with your approach then fine*

As regards bedding I find your answer unbelievable, ventilation should be so placed that it can't be blocked in this way but in actual fact there is not a ventilator other than a small gap under the cupboard door which is blocked by the fitted (factory) carpets. The dealer is fitting ventilation as we speak. *You may find it unbelievable. But YET again I have to say, That's the way it is on some vans. For example Autotrail 840 island beds suffer the same problem if "conventional sized" household duvets are used. The bed is not designed for their use.*
Regarding the fridge thawing out I can also use one perfectly well and do know how to use it, the dealer has fitted a part to combat this which is a known problem on the model. Again I had to find this out myself. *So who should have told you. Autortrail or the dealer on handover? If it is a known fault who knows about it. How long has it been known.*

Finally you say this is a Sargent problem or a Thetford problem or the dealers problem are you really seriously saying Autotrail don't bear any responsibility in sourcing and using parts from outside suppliers._*Yes of course they have a responsibility, but they don't control outside suppliers quality control systems. Both Thetford and Sargent are leaders on their fields and used by a lot of manufacturers.

You say yourdealer has been very helpful. If that's the case, why do you still have all the problems. OK some should have been picked up by Autotrail and then the dealer as a "safety net" I still feel the dealer has a lot ot answer for.

I am only trying to offer constructive help and advice from my own experiences. I now wonder why I bother*_


----------



## DJP

Hi Groom
Could not agree more. BUT from the 18 faults listed, how many could have been or should have been picked up by the dealer or Autotrail?
Item 1? item 5? item 9? Is that it?
Have the rest occured since ownership and were impossible to see at point of handover?
1. Leaking hot water pipe 
2. Electric doorstep to habitation door has failed to retract, this has happened three times and is as we speak being repaired yet again. 
3. Light in lounge not working 
4. Water pump needed replacing 
5. Shower tray faulty and we had to wait six weeks for a replacement and the new one is far from satisfactory. 
6. Truma heater incorrectly installed i.e. not enough ventilation to unit so unit overheats cuts out even though it is cold inside the van. 
7. Heating is not balanced, it warms up the bathroom and bedroom but not the Lounge. 
8. I was led to believe we could use the vehicle in winter but recently whilst in France the water system became frozen and the tank drain off pipe burst. 
9. Door to bedroom won't close 
10. After five days on a campsite the vehicle would not start due to a flat battery - Fiat camper assistance had no idea why. 
11. Bathroom fittings constantly vibrate loose and fall off 
12. Metal stays underneath the vehicle which supports the cills vibrate loose 
13. TV monitor sometimes won't work 
14. Mains/Consumer control unit needed replacing 
15. Waste water tank guage only reads empty or full or in other words states the bloody obvious and is no use at all in determining what room is left inside the tank. 
16. Water leaking from fridge 
17. Intermittent fault on fridge 
18. Rooflights require so much force to close them properly that it feels as though the handle will snap off

So most of this may not have applied to the above


> Posted: Today - 12:39 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi All
> 
> The Motrohome should not leave the factory without being checked and if required repaired.
> 
> Likewise the Motorhome should be checked and not leave the dealers until repaired if required.
> 
> Who is to blame, Auto Trail in Manufacture and US at the Dealers for not checking and insisting on the repairs being carried out before we pay up.
> 
> When I buy my next Motorhome I will insist on spending a day checking the Motorhome out, and would have someone in the know with me, all before paying up.


Sorry if it upsets you, but lets get it into perspective.
Do not take it away from the dealer until you are 100% happy that all the work has been done to your satisfaction.
I hope you do not have any further problems. I assume you were happy with your Tracker as you purchased another Autotrail.
That's my final comment on this post yopu will be pleased to hear.
Good bye.


----------



## carol

My thoughts, much in many way like DJP's - 

We bought a new motorhome, also in April, and had a few minor problems, we bought ours in Germany (so our problems), but we popped in unannounced on Rapido on our way down in France, and they sorted them out there and then, and did say, if we were to come again, a quick call to let them know would be appreciated, they were busy, getting ready for the Paris show...their main one...

I know we SHOULDN'T expect faults, and we wouldn't on cars - but look at it another way, a car does NOT have anywhere near as many different operational parts as a motorhome, which is for living in, sleeping in, washing, cooking etc., a car is mainly just for driving, ah, yes the motorhome has to be driven too....

Therefore, the law of averages does say, something has to go wrong... so minor things like your bedding is one of them.

We - I assume - decided this make/model was for us, and therefore we checked over a lot of these things didn't we - yes you can't check for leaks before you buy, or intermittent faults, but some on your list, did seem like you have chosen the wrong model, the winterisation comes to mind. There are degrees of winterisation as has been said.

Anyway I am off to finish cooking our roast dinner.... I hope you resolve your issues,, and I do take your point about it being the manufacturers faults in some cases..... but Autotrail are now part of Trigano, and perhaps their standards are not as high as they were.... a little like that we noticed with Autostar...great when they were privately owned, very high standards, taken over by Trigano, and their standards have slipped down - to me - a long way down in their finishings....

Sad but true... 

Carol


----------



## Carper

*2. Regarding the heating balance and "all vans are the same" doesn't make this acceptable and is the same poor attitude to design that is destroying our industries* _*Couldn't agree more, but that's the way it is. Take a car heater, passengers in the front are warmer than those in the rear *_

....thats not the way it is, our Hymer has valves mounted in the heating pipework to allow for balancing

To balance you heating you can do it from the outlets, assuming you have the butterfly flap type outlet.

1, Fully open all the outlets.

2, identify which one is the furthest from the fan..and do not adjust this one., always leave it fully open. This outlet will now be the Index

3, Close down the outlet which is closest to the fan until it has the same output as the Index

4, working away from the fan adjust all the outlets in turn until you have the same output as the index

5, you should now have a proportionally balanced system.

6, Shout very loudly at anyone who gets near an outlet with the intension of wondering what it does

You may have a bit of a job measuring the airflow without an instrument, but you may be able to do it roughly by hand.

As for the waste tank level gauge.....you are right, it is useless. I thought that all van would have a 0, 25, 50 and 100% indicator...stupid me :roll: :roll:

Doug....who balances air systems for a living


----------



## 110503

Carper,
I have tried to balance the system but there remains no flow through to the lounge area.

Carol,
I think you have misread the situation we don't have any problem with the bedding.

DJP,
We had problems with the Tracker but traded it back in when it was only eight months old. 

My final word is: Would you let Motorhome manufacturers build aircraft?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I had a similar problem with a new caravan. Waited months for delivery and weeks for faults to be corrected. The eight previouse units were all "used" and had veryfew , if any problems.
The moral of the story is 
Buy a vehicle that you can see and check before parting with cash. There is always a good selection of stock available.
Ordering a vehicle leaves you a bit isolated, and sometimes disapointed.

Any salesman should be ameniable to let you try all the equipment even if it means filling a tank with water.

Purchased our autotrail at six months old, never had a problem. And save a tidy sum too.
Hope you get the problems sorted


----------



## rogerandsandra

Hi Mcclad
We had terrible problems with our Chieftain G, bought new. They went on for 15 months.
What are the problems that you still have?

Sandra


----------



## RichardnGill

My final word is: Would you let Motorhome manufacturers build aircraft?


> I bet that they have there share of problems when new?
> 
> For what it is worth we got our Hymer new 2 years ago and we have had very few problems with it. The heating does needs a few of the vents to be part shut to get heat to the cab vents though but I dont see that as a problem
> 
> We are about to buy a new Bessacarr and we hope that that will give us the same service as the Hymer. We will give it a good check on collection and then I think some of it is down to how luckey you are and how good the dealer is.
> 
> Hope you eventually get all the jobs sorted out on your van so you can enjoy it fully.
> 
> Richard...


----------



## Briarose

> Door to bedroom won't close


 Hi I know my friend had a problem with the interior door (or doors on their Autotrail, and Camper UK at Lincoln fixed that for them.


----------



## Carper

_*Carper, 
I have tried to balance the system but there remains no flow through to the lounge area. *_

Hi

That would suggest to me that the heating fan is either too small (unlikely), a restriction on the fan inlet, or that the pipework has too much resistance(most likely).

You may find that once the modification to your vent has been done, you may get better heat distribution, as I assume (as I haven't checked mine), that your system recirculates a majority of the air.

Doug


----------



## 110503

Thanks Carper resistance or a blockage is my thought too, it's in for repair as we speak.


----------



## zulurita

As Carper mentions, I also adjust the blow air vents to get more warm air into the lounge area and this does work to a degree.

What doesn't help I think is the cold coming from the cab area since no cab curtains are provided now. So this means trying to find out where the draughts are coming from and trying to prevent the draughts.

I did speak to Scot of Auto Trail at the Sheptom Mallet show regarding the cold cab area and he said he would get the ?designers (can't remember exactly) to look at this, can't say fairer than that.

Don't knock Auto Trail and their motorhomes. We have had our problems over the years, we are on our fourth AT motorhome but find them to be better built than most!


----------



## 110503

Zulurita,

If you accept a product on the basis of it being the best of a bad bunch where will that take us. 
Autotrail are better when given the true facts of their products and nothing else will do.


----------



## Jethro49er

Hope you dont mind me hijacking this post but not sure how to start a new one. I have a Autotrail Cheyenne 740se and the internal handle of the habitation door has broken. Autotrail have said they no longer have spares or use this door any longer. Can anyone help as to where I may obtain necessary parts to repair it?


----------



## rayc

Jethro49er said:


> Hope you dont mind me hijacking this post but not sure how to start a new one. I have a Autotrail Cheyenne 740se and the internal handle of the habitation door has broken. Autotrail have said they no longer have spares or use this door any longer. Can anyone help as to where I may obtain necessary parts to repair it?


Can you post a photo of the lock?


----------



## dghr272

Jethro49er said:


> Hope you dont mind me hijacking this post but not sure how to start a new one. I have a Autotrail Cheyenne 740se and the internal handle of the habitation door has broken. Autotrail have said they no longer have spares or use this door any longer. Can anyone help as to where I may obtain necessary parts to repair it?


Google 'Motorhome breakers', one example below of a similar search. A pic is recommended to ensure correct identification.

http://nationalcaravanbreakers.co.uk

Terry


----------

